

Better Than ROT13 (Video from RubyConf 2011) - listrophy
http://confreaks.net/videos/670-rubyconf2011-better-than-rot13

======
listrophy
Notes available here: <http://listrophy.github.com/better_than_rot13/>

------
southpolesteve
I watched this over the weekend. A great overview of cryptography.

------
lucasdailey
Great timing, something I need to learn more about.

